# Feather disease?



## EllieMc (Aug 15, 2021)

I’m wondering if any of you wonderful people could help explain why my baby budgie is not growing flight feathers? 

I bought two babies aged around 6-9 weeks about 2/3 months ago. One has been able to fly since day one and has very normal feathers however my baby blue does not seem to be growing ‘healthy’ flight or tail feathers. He didn’t have a tail to begin with. Whilst it has grown it looks very tatty.

Hisflight feathers are beginning to grow but seem to fall out after a while. I havenoticed stress bars butthe quill of his flight feathers are black?

could I have any guidance as to what it may be or how I could help? I really hope it isn’t french moult 😣. He is very happy and eats brilliantly?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The feathers look damaged. Do you know if the other budgie pulls on them at all?
If not, then it's very important that you have your little one (name?) seen by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.
There are multiple issue that can cause feather problems so having a professional diagnosis is imperative.
The little fellow is beautiful, by the way!

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Locating an Avian Veterinarian

Feathers - A Window into your Budgie's Health*


----------



## EllieMc (Aug 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The feathers look damaged. Do you know if the other budgie pulls on them at all?
> If not, then it's very important that you have your little one (name?) seen by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.
> There are multiple issue that can cause feather problems so having a professional diagnosis is imperative.
> The little fellow is beautiful, by the way!
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply! I have watched the pair and they seem to have really bonded. (His name is blue by the way!) They preen each other and even share food. I have noticed that sometimes she pecks at his feathers and feet but it doesn’t look to be anything to worry about as more often than not they seem very happy to be with each other.

i have an avian vet in mind and will definitely book an appointment for blue!
Thanks again x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you have a mixed gender pair, it is very important you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
 Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and imit the amount of protein in their diet at that time.
*


----------

